# GF17: I emerged <package>, how do I uninstall it?

## ian!

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q1: I emerged <package>, how do I uninstall it?

A: You can uninstall a package by running:

```
emerge -C <package>
```

Q2: Yeah, but I have more than one version of this package installed, and only want uninstall one of them. How do I do that?

A: You can uninstall a specific version of a package by running:

```
emerge -C =package-version
```

You can also use the operators >, >=, <=, < and ~. Note that you may have to escape or quote the command in that case:

```
emerge -C \<package-version

emerge -C "<package-version"
```

Q3: I tried to use emerge --prune (-P), but it wanted to remove a new version in favour of an old. How come?

A: The prune options assumes you want to keep the version that was last emerged. For instance, if you run emerge -e world, it isn't necessary the case that the highest version of a slotted package is installed last.

For further information please also take a look at:

```
emerge --help

man portage
```

Please also read the FAQ SA5: Things to not unmerge or remove.

2006-02-13: Added Q2, Q3 and link to SA5.  --kallamej

----------

